

Fugazi builds archive with 800 live shows, $5 each or pay-what-you-want - basiliskus
http://www.dischord.com/fugazi_live_series/

======
iradik
Very cool. Just bought a recording to a show from 1987 for $5. Looks like they
send you a zip file from S3.

Interesting idea... If you want to pay a different price (lower or higher) you
have to click a link tell them why. "Please tell us why (in 40 characters or
more)"

